# open frame noise level - inverter vs tradition?



## crabjoe (Apr 20, 2020)

When a generator is at full load.. Lets say a a 7000 watt unit, is the open frame inverter generator any quieter or are they pretty much the same as a tradition open frame generator?

Thanks!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Hypothetically, equally loud at 7000 watts, quieter at low loads... But not much. 

The ability to run at a reduced RPMs at lower output levels will contribute to a quieter experience. But an enclosure is needed to really reduce the operating noise. 

The super quiet inverter generators are designed with two levels of sound deadening an engine encapsulating shell and external enclosure. Combine that with a nice big muffler and ability to run a varying RPMS, and you have a very quiet generator.


----------



## crabjoe (Apr 20, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> Hypothetically, equally loud at 7000 watts, quieter at low loads... But not much.
> 
> The ability to run at a reduced RPMs at lower output levels will contribute to a quieter experience. But an enclosure is needed to really reduce the operating noise.
> 
> The super quiet inverter generators are designed with two levels of sound deadening an engine encapsulating shell and external enclosure. Combine that with a nice big muffler and ability to run a varying RPMS, and you have a very quiet generator.


Thanks for confirming what I was thinking.. I figured an inverter gen wouldn't really be any quieter at full load when it's open framed. 

If the Briggs Q6500 has any issues with running my well pump, I think I'm going to swap it for the Champion DH 8750 inverter gen. If I go that route, I'll just put some plywood around it. I'm guessing that should be enough to get it as quiet was the Q6500...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

go with the honda eu7000is for quiet.
they are closed frame.
and designed for the enclosure with proper fan and proper vents in the right places.


----------



## desertratt68 (Apr 30, 2020)

about same at full load. as others have said go closed frame. its much quieter and keeps components cleaner/cooler. honda is the standard bearer but ive had similar luck with northern tool powerhorse units. ( tho im still learning some of the inverter differences when serious mant is needed but thatll come)


----------

